# Black milk snake (Lampropeltis triangulum gaigeae)



## P.D.A

Hi, it’s been a while since I’ve been on here, I’m curious to know if anyone is working with this species in the uk? It’s not something that I see pop up very often but maybe I’m looking in the wrong places,
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ian14

I'm fairly sure I saw some being advertised on here last year.


----------



## P.D.A

Thanks Ian, 
il search it up and see what I can find


----------



## ian14

I know I've seen hatchlings and an older, possibly adult pair advertised on here. Not sure which was when but they have definitely been advertised here so hopefully they are still around.
Failing that I'm guessing Hamm or Houten.


----------



## P.D.A

Ok thanks, I was interested as have the oportunity to get 2.2 adults but wanted to compare uk prices.
I will keep searching.
Thanks again


----------



## ian14

P.D.A said:


> Ok thanks, I was interested as have the oportunity to get 2.2 adults but wanted to compare uk prices.
> I will keep searching.
> Thanks again


I suspect it's one of those cases where the seller can pretty much ask what they want as they are so rare here.


----------



## mick g

https://www.facebook.com/676173315807826/photos/10206133090914785/?av=1097033292 Plenty of keepers in the U.S it seems


----------



## P.D.A

Hi, just to say I did purchase these animals, 
I will be bringing these up to optimum temp in the not to distant future and will probably attempt pairing once I am satisfied they are ready, So if all goes to plan I’m hoping to produce some Cbuk 2020 neonates. From unrelated adults sourced directly from San Antonio zoo four years ago.( by the chap I purchased them from)
If anyone is potentially interested please let me know so I can see if it would be worth pairing and if so maybe create a list in case demand is high. If demand is high enough for me to go ahead these will not be cheap as the adults cost me a small fortune.
But this will be discussed if I get to that point.
I simply won’t breed them if the demand is not there though,
Many thanks for reading and please don’t hesitate to get in touch if you would be interested in this project.


----------



## **louise**

Had a pair of these about 6 years ago. Got them from a seller on here. Can't remember who. They were stunning. Unfortunately my threads on here don't have the images now. Anyway, they both ended up dying. Real shame and no idea how or why. I had lots of other snakes at the time and all were fit and healthy.


----------



## P.D.A

Strange.. glad your other snakes survived. Some of these air born viruses can be nasty!


----------



## P.D.A

A common cause is keeping this species too warm.. they have different requirements to most other milks and kings, Not saying that your husbandry was in any way wrong but I Have read that this is a cause of premature death with these guys in captivity.


----------



## **louise**

Gonna send you a message

Edit: Just seen your new post. It could well have been that. They were kept in tubs and on stated mats (they were only a few months old) but maybe I had the temps wrong. 

I remember one had a fit and went rigid just before it died and the other followed suit not long after. I though chemicals of some kind may have been the issue but as I say, all my others were fine and these 2 had not been exposed to anything different. Was very sad.


----------



## DrRokoBasilisk

P.D.A said:


> Hi, just to say I did purchase these animals, I will be bringing these up to optimum temp in the not to distant future and will probably attempt pairing once I am satisfied they are ready, So if all goes to plan I’m hoping to produce some Cbuk 2020 neonates. From unrelated adults sourced directly from San Antonio zoo four years ago.( by the chap I purchased them from) If anyone is potentially interested please let me know so I can see if it would be worth pairing and if so maybe create a list in case demand is high. If demand is high enough for me to go ahead these will not be cheap as the adults cost me a small fortune. But this will be discussed if I get to that point. I simply won’t breed them if the demand is not there though, Many thanks for reading and please don’t hesitate to get in touch if you would be interested in this project.


 Hi! Just replying to say - Black milk snakes are my DREAM snake; I have some western hogs and a ball python (all in very big bioactives), and have been looking for a BMS for a few years - I'd be VERY interested in this project and would love to give one of these a home. Can you comment on whether your pair have bred successfully for you so far, and whether you might be pairing them this / next year?


----------

